# Lost in Space (NetFlix) Score - Christopher Lennertz



## Raymoland (May 19, 2020)

Love this score. Big traditional action movie score with beautiful orchestration and sound. The main theme is really something befitting the genre and quality of the tv show as well. Best score I've heard in some time. Christopher Lennertz is one to watch!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 19, 2020)

I love this as well. Nice traditional orchestration and I love how he uses the original theme in a modern context. Good stuff!


----------



## Patryk Scelina (May 30, 2020)

Oh I love both seasons. I've listened two those two albums a milion time now I think. I also may appear as crazy person 'cause I'm glorifying Christopher Lennertz since I've heard his score from season 1. But I can't help it. I just love it


----------



## Satorious (May 31, 2020)

Big fan of Christopher Lennertz here also, so I'll have to check this out. Been a fan since the (pretty dismal) Bond games that were released around a decade or so ago. The music was by far the best thing about them, I love they released a limited number of soundtracks (I have a signed copy of his Quantum of Solace CD). Hopefully his profile will continue to rise because he really deserves it.


----------



## Kent (May 31, 2020)

Such a great score.


----------



## BenG (May 31, 2020)

Really enjoyed this and pretty much anything Lennertz does!


----------



## paulwr (Dec 10, 2021)

Very well done score and the orchestral sound is stunning.


----------



## Satorious (Dec 10, 2021)

Must check this out - I loved his orchestral Bond game scores... a seriously underrated talent.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 20, 2021)

Especially the opening episode of season 3. I have the OST from season 2 and enjoy that "on it's own"


----------



## Illico (Dec 21, 2021)

Yes I agree, very nice soundtrack in my playlist since the first season. I plan to make a mockup when I found time.


----------

